# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور العالم قبل وبعد الإنترنت

## امير الصمت

*شهد العالم تطوراً كبيراً حتى أن الاختراعات
 والاكتشافات التي نراها اليوم لم يكن يتصورها أحد قبل 
أعوام قليلة ماضية!!..  فعالم التكنولوجيا  تطور بسرعة
 فأصبحت أفلامنا ثلاثية الأبعاد ومكاتبنا
 على الأجهزة اللوحية  وأدواتنا التي نستخدمها يومياً على الآيفون،
 إلا أن هناك عالم كامل نسيناه  وهو الذي نقرأ  عليه خبر نزول اللأفلام ثلاثية الأبعاد ونشاهد عليه إعلان  الجهاز
 اللوحي.. إنه عالم الإنترنت..
 عالم الأخبار والتقنية والمرح والعلم  والمعرفة!!  ..حقا إنه عالم مميز ولنعرف قيمته استطعت عمل مقارنة بين  العالم قبل الإنترنت وبعده لنعرف كم سهّل الإنترنت علينا 
أشياء كان من الصعب فعلها:*   * الرسائل*  ** *
   التلفاز*  ** * 
السفر والخرائط*  ** * 
المحادثة*  ** *يمكنك التواصل مع أصدقائك عبر بريد الشخصي.* * التسوق*  ** * 
الاسطوانات والبرامج*  ****  *السياحة والسفر *  ** * 
الدين والفتاوي*  ** * 
الأخبار والصحف*  **   *هل عرفتم قيمة الإنترنت الآن؟* *!.. إنه ثمرة حقيقية يجب أن نستفيد منها  ونستخدمها في طاعة الله ولا نستخدمها في عصيانه، كما علينا أن لا نقضي  كثيراً من الوقت عليه لنحافظ على نشاطنا وصحتنا فلا يجب علينا الاعتماد  عليه كلياً في حياتنا!!*

----------


## Fannan1

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## hassan riach

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------

